# WoW Realms



## ZX-6R (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe zwei kurze Fragen zum Serversystem von WoW:

1. Ich habe beim gewünschten Server "Normal (PvE)" angegeben, bin aber auf einem PvP-Server gelandet? Welche Art von Server ist empfehlenswerter?

2. Bei der Auslastung des Servers steht nicht etwa "Voll" oder "Mittel", sondern "Neue Spieler". Ist das jetzt ein extra Anfängerserver?
Kann ich dann später auf einen normalen wechseln (mit meinem Charakter)?


----------



## Shiny49 (31. Oktober 2010)

Meine WoW-Zeit ist zwar schon lange her ( zum Glück ;D), aber soweit ich weiss, heißt "neue Spieler" das der Realm erst vor kürzerem eröffnet wurde, und dem entsprechend seeehr wenig Spieler drauf sind. Wenn du aber später den Server kosten willst, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich Geld kosten, solange gerade kein kostenloser Charaktertransfer auf bestimmte Realms möglich ist.

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2010)

Der unterschied zwischen Pvp Server und Pve Server liegt darin das du auf einem Pvp Server jederzeit angegriffen werden kannst. Ausnahmen sind die Städte, in der Allianz und Horde gemeinsam verbringen dort geht es nicht. Es gibt aber auch Städte in denen es geht aber da greifen dann die Wachen ein. Auf Pve Servern kannste du nie einfach so angegriffen werden es sei denn du hast dich selbst als Pvp geflagged (ein/ausschaltbar). Neue Spieler Server sind wenig bevölkerte, es stimmt nicht das dort nur neue Spieler sind. Das ist ein Mittel um die Server zu füllen auf denen wenig los ist. Die Server sind halt neu und haben statt die Anzeige Niedrig einfach neue Spieler. Server kann man wechseln gegen eine gebühr von 20 Euro und 3 monatiger Server Transfer Sperre.


----------



## ZX-6R (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke schonmal. 

Welche Serverart würdet ihr empfehlen? (PvP etc.)


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auf Senjin. Gefällt mir ganz gut da. Weiss jetzt aber ned ob der PVE oder PVP ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Oktober 2010)

PvP habe ich auch drauf angefangen, da lernt man beim leveln schon so nen bischen. Man wird zwar ab und an beim farmen etc. gestört aber man kann sich ja wehren.


----------



## Baer.nap (2. November 2010)

ZX-6R schrieb:


> Danke schonmal.
> 
> Welche Serverart würdet ihr empfehlen? (PvP etc.)


 

hängt von deinen geschmack ab! aber wenn dir der chinafarmer vor dir aufn sack geht und du ihn nicht killen kannst ne ! pvp  realm ist am besten
zu zweitens viele gehen auf "volle server" weil dorten 1-2 tolle gilden sind und wie mans kennt laufen echt vielen diesen hinterher meist auch noch mit angelehnten namen... und denken echt wau ich spiel ja auch mit ihnen "auf dem realm" 
so gesehn zeigt es nur an wie ausgelastet der server mit leuten ist aber als regel geh nie zu empfohlenen servern! 1. keine raidmöglichkeiten 2. total unausgewogenes verhältniss zwischen allianz und horde.... 3. brauchst schon länger um eine grp zu finden und ! 4. auch wenn man dorten eine raidgilde findet kann die sich innerhalb kurzer zeit auflösen wenn 1-2 wichtige leute aufhören/weggehen da einfach kein nachschub von guten leuten vorhanden ist


----------



## p00nage (4. November 2010)

also in meiner aktiven zeit war ich auf antonidas und fand den server nicht schlecht ist halt pve aber zählt da zu den besten, jedoch viel mehr ally als horde dort


----------



## runegss (16. April 2013)

wow private servers pvp ream und pve realm


----------

